# Things that Covid changed…



## CarolfromTX (Aug 21, 2022)

And that probably won‘t go back to the way it was. For example, those acrylic barriers in front of the cashiers are there to stay. Wearing a mask in the doctor‘s office won‘t go away either. Telecommuting, at least part time, has become a reality.  And Covid has made curbside pickup an everyday thing. I hate to use the term new normal, but that’s what it is.


----------



## Remy (Aug 21, 2022)

Some barriers have gone down in my area. You may be right about the doctors office.

Some stores in my area reduced hours and they have not gone back to what they were pre pandemic. 

I still see people utilizing curb side grocery store and Target pickup. I guess that is something that is good to use for some.


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Aug 21, 2022)

Curbside grocery was around here, prior to Covid. They simply dropped the fees. I hope they don't come back, but if the fees do return, I will then evaluate. 
Curbside restaurants didn't become a thing until Covid. I hope it continues, as getting fully dressed, waiting on a table and then waiting on the food... might be too much of a hassle.   
I suspect the various restaurant delivery options that became available due to covid, might go away, as those "new" delivery companies start to wither away.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 21, 2022)

I do like the options for curbside, pick up and delivery.  I tend to use the free services but it was great to be able to have groceries delivered after a hip replacement!!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 21, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> And that probably won‘t go back to the way it was. For example, those acrylic barriers in front of the cashiers are there to stay. Wearing a mask in the doctor‘s office won‘t go away either. Telecommuting, at least part time, has become a reality.  And Covid has made curbside pickup an everyday thing. I hate to use the term new normal, but that’s what it is.


I think the telecommuting and curbside pickup are good things, and probably should not go away.  Not all the doctors here require masks, but it is probably a good idea, for the sick folks anyway.  The barriers are still here, but I hardly notice any more.  Things that reduce disease transmission without being onerous are good, no problem with them.

I am wondering about the Canadian boarder, the new requirements have to be limiting movement and  hurting economies.  Not sure when, or if, they will feel safe going back to the way it was.


CarolfromTX said:


> new normal


Yep, that is what it is...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

Yes agree with the OP..same thing here.. but also our 24 hour Supermarkets only now open from 6am to Midnight...


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 21, 2022)

The COVID crisis has expanded work from home. Many workers don't want to go back to the office and companies are stuck with rental office space. The conversation going on now is that some of these workers are collecting a paycheck while doing gig work on company time. Saw a story where the CEO of JP Morgan stated that American workers are "incompetent and lazy."


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> The COVID crisis has expanded work from home. Many workers don't want to go back to the office and companies are stuck with rental office space. The conversation going on now if that some of these workers are collecting a paycheck while doing gig work on company time. Saw a story where the CEO of JP Morgan stated that American workers are "incompetent and lazy."


..again same here.. so many have not returned to work in the office.. and hence why I can go in the middle of school term and the beaches will be packed.. unlike when everyone is actually going to a place of work..and the beaches are relatively empty..


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

Well, over here you still cannot get on public transport without a mask. And you must wear a mask in doctors' offices or visiting hospitals.
I can't see any of that changing in a hurry.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 21, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> The COVID crisis has expanded work from home. Many workers don't want to go back to the office and companies are stuck with rental office space. The conversation going on now is that some of these workers are collecting a paycheck while doing gig work on company time. Saw a story where the CEO of JP Morgan stated that American workers are "incompetent and lazy."


That  is just the thing there are always people whom cannot be trusted to work from home etc ... i worked with some went grocery shopping on company time... etc .... companies are finding out the BS about being more productive is for the most part BS ..... so many....... Stealing time from companies.... once someone gets used to doing very little and collecting a check it is very hard for places to correct that habit.


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 21, 2022)

In this part of the country masks were not worn much at all.  I wore mine and drew some rolling of eyes.  It was a political thing I think.  My doctors office is not requiring them any more.  I still have not been in a restaurant and will not go in a store unless I have to.  I am still using curbside pickup and hope they continue that.  It would have been nice to have that before my hip replacement.


----------



## caroln (Aug 22, 2022)

Masks are a thing of the past around here.  I've only seen 2 people wearing them lately.  All restaurants and stores are packed again.  But I still disinfect my shopping carts and also my hands when I get back in the car.  It just seems like a reasonable thing to do considering all the people running around with colds, etc.  Plus, now I have monkeypox on my mind.  Two confirmed cases in my town.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2022)

Some orchestras need to wear them.


----------



## chic (Aug 22, 2022)

No more masks around here either nor plexiglass partitions in grocery stores. Lots more self checkouts though. Masks still required in hospitals and doctors offices.


----------



## Bella (Aug 22, 2022)

For as long as I can remember, when meeting someone, I've always extended my hand. I no longer do that. Now I say, "It's nice to meet you. I would normally shake your hand. I'm sorry COVID has changed that."


----------



## rgp (Aug 22, 2022)

Seriously ... around here , you'd never know there ever was a china virus ..... Even during the panic, hardly any changes . Now ? everything seems normal.

I even asked the mail carrier about it .. He said they were told to do as they felt comfortable in protecting themselves. He said he never did wear a mask, nor was he ever vaxed. He asked if I was sick/eversick ? I just said no, he said well then I'll continue delivering your mail.


----------



## Mike (Aug 22, 2022)

I am still acting the "old normal", I have never had a
delivery of groceries, I always go myself to pick and
pay for them.

The only hangover from covid is masks in any medical
establishment, (sort of), Doctor, Dentist and Hospital,
but if you remove it to speak to the receptionist or to
anybody, you are not struck down bay a bolt of anything,
even if you then walk through the place without a mask.

Other than that, the public transport still have notices, to
wear masks on Public Transport, I am usually the only one
in a mask, but nobody seems to care any more.

Mike.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 22, 2022)

yes things have changed but we are alive and we're not still on lockdown. that should count for something.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2022)

Mike said:


> I am still acting the "old normal", I have never had a
> delivery of groceries, I always go myself to pick and
> pay for them.
> 
> ...


Don't forget all the supermarkets have Plexiglass shields at the checkouts


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2022)

Should the question be what did Covid 19 NOT change...

I find Covid has changed the way people look at people... meaning the ones who are vaccinated or not vaccinated... Kinda scary how that changes the outlook on people...


----------



## Lawrence00 (Aug 22, 2022)

New house, escaped the suburbs, and kicked the flu shot addiction.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 22, 2022)

I absolutely love curbside pickup for groceries.  I add things to my list during the week as I realize I'm about to run short, and then when I finally need something on the list, I click on "continue" and choose a time to be there.  Out in comes, and it's loaded, and I'm off.  And it doesn't have a thing to do with Covid.  I hope they continue this service for good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2022)

I am happy about some of it like the barriers in the store and masks at the clinic.  Makes me feel more safe from dangerous germs.


----------



## Jules (Aug 22, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I am happy about some of it like the barriers in the store and masks at the clinic.  Makes me feel more safe from dangerous germs.


Me too.


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 22, 2022)

I was tired of hassling with my housemates and landlords about Covid rules, so I decided to get my own apartment. This meant moving 1000 miles away.


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 23, 2022)

I started using the grocery delivery service a while back because of covid and then got fed up with their idiotic substitutions when they were out of something or couldn't find something, so I started going to the store again. But then I decided to give home delivery another try. It sure saves a lot of time and hassle.

One thing they would screw up was tomatoes. On the website, they have tomatoes on the vine, which consist  of five tomatoes on a vine. So I ordered one, expecting to get five tomatoes, but they only brought me one tomato. Great. 

So yesterday I placed another order but ordered five tomatoes instead of one, expecting to get five. Yep, they brought me 25.

What the hell am I going to do with 25 tomatoes? They're going to go bad before I can eat them. Sometimes they go bad when I only buy 5.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 23, 2022)

My groceries are delivered now, and I like that.
I still wear my N95 masks when I go out. Boy, are they hot to wear in the summer. I do it because my immune system is weak, and I don't want to get Covid.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 23, 2022)

Pickup substitutions vary from store to store and probably even chain to chain.  I got a lot of those at first, but then my more local Walmart started pickup service, and I started going there.  The substitutions stopped and when they are out of something they offer to ship it free if it's not perishable, but yeah, some of the substitutions were thoughtless.  Once they substituted a kiwi for a potato, but they give you the opportunity to reject substitutions during pickup.  It's really a convenient time saver, unless you actually like going in the store, as some people probably do.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2022)

Most of the changes are fine with me.  Sharing air with obviously sick people in medical waiting rooms always made me uneasy.  A legacy of Covid may be that masks become required in those settings.  And that's as is should be.  People with potentially contagious illnesses SHOULD wear high quality masks to help keep their germs to themselves.    

Plexiglass between the cashier and me at a grocery store? So what? My relationship with them is fleeting and doesn't require personal contact. If it helps them avoid getting/spreading influenza, colds, Covid, monkey pox, whatever, more power to them. And to their customers.

My son and his wife have an infant. When they or the baby is ill they telecommute. Not a bad deal for them or their employers. Better that than having to fully take the day off. 

Not all Covid related societal changes have been negative.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I started using the grocery delivery service a while back because of covid and then got fed up with their idiotic substitutions when they were out of something or couldn't find something, so I started going to the store again. But then I decided to give home delivery another try. It sure saves a lot of time and hassle.
> 
> One thing they would screw up was tomatoes. On the website, they have tomatoes on the vine, which consist  of five tomatoes on a vine. So I ordered one, expecting to get five tomatoes, but they only brought me one tomato. Great.
> 
> ...


I agree, on the few deliveries I had of groceries from the Supermarkets.. the substitutions were crazy.. Once I got a substitution of  4 pints of whole Milk.. to replace the 6 litres of skimmed milk they didn't have in stock.. Only problem with that was the 6 litres of  skimmed milk was right there in the box..


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Aug 23, 2022)

I check and then uncheck the substitution box on my curbsides, before ordering. This is especially important if adding something to the original order. The box will be unchecked, but a review of the items added, usually have a substitution okay wording. So I always check and then uncheck... each and every time.

The only substitutions I get are things I didn't order. Why o' why, nearly always... bananas!!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 23, 2022)

Very interesting reading some of the above posts about the benefits some found with delivery/pick up and ensuing hiccups. In my case, I have never found a need for these options. Went through 2 years of Covid-19 doing grocery shopping the same old fashioned way except for the required protocols.


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 23, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Very interesting reading some of the above posts about the benefits some found with delivery/pick up and ensuing hiccups. In my case, I have never found a need for these options. Went through 2 years of Covid-19 doing grocery shopping the same way old fashioned way except for the required protocols.


Me too. But in some jurisdictions they won't even let you into the store, or you have to wait in line to get in, etc.


----------



## Jules (Aug 23, 2022)

I can appreciate the small shop owner being able to have shorter hours now; people have generally accepted the new times of opening and closing.  

I’m happy to wear my mask to any medical appointment.  



NorthernLight said:


> But in some jurisdictions they won't even let you into the store, or you have to wait in line to get in, etc.


I haven’t seen that in a long time, probably a year.  What kind of stores still have that.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Me too. *But in some jurisdictions they won't even let you into the store, or you have to wait in line to get in, etc.*


Yep, so true... and one time I went to the supermarket there was a Huge queue all the way around the car *park*, so I decided to count the people, and got to over 500.. and of course they were only allowing  2 people in at a time once 2 people left.. horrendous.. literally people could stand for an hour in the rain waiting to get in the store. It's no wonder Home deliveries became much more popular..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2022)

I miss the 24 hour stores.

Masks are still part of my everyday life, just like carrying a Kleenex.

I drive much less than I did before Covid and am beginning to question the practicality of owning a car.

I’ve been fortunate that none of the changes have had a serious impact on my life.


----------



## chic (Aug 24, 2022)

The words "safe and effective" will never mean the same thing to me and many others.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 24, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I think the telecommuting and curbside pickup are good things, and probably should not go away.  Not all the doctors here require masks, but it is probably a good idea, for the sick folks anyway.  The barriers are still here, but I hardly notice any more.  Things that reduce disease transmission without being onerous are good, no problem with them.
> 
> I am wondering about the Canadian boarder, the new requirements have to be limiting movement and  hurting economies.  Not sure when, or if, they will feel safe going back to the way it was.
> 
> Yep, that is what it is...


Interesting point.  Most Canadians and most American dislike that "ArriveCanada" app but the government is refusing to get rid of it.  We also have a terrible mess with our airports with delayed and cancelled flights.  

Toronto Pearson Airport has been given the honour of being,  the "Worst Airport in the World," a couple of weeks ago.  Now, it has be "upgraded" to the 2nd worst airport in the world.  Air travelers be aware!  

Please come to Toronto, Canada if you love to see your flight delayed over and over and perhaps canceled all together.  Please come if you love to sleep overnight at this airport on a hard concrete floor.  If you are lucky, the airlines might give you a yogi mat to use.  If you are a senior and suffer from arthritis, SORRY!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Interesting point.  Most Canadians and most American dislike that "ArriveCanada" app but the government is refusing to get rid of it.  We also have a terrible mess with our airports with delayed and cancelled flights.
> 
> *Toronto Pearson Airport has been given the honour of being,  the "Worst Airport in the World," a couple of weeks ago.  Now, it has be "upgraded" to the 2nd worst airport in the world.  Air travelers be aware!
> *
> Please come to Toronto, Canada if you love to see your flight delayed over and over and perhaps canceled all together.  Please come if you love to sleep overnight at this airport on a hard concrete floor.  If you are lucky, the airlines might give you a yogi mat to use.  If you are a senior and suffer from arthritis, SORRY!


I flew into Toronto Pearson a few weeks ago and it was a wonderful experience.  Flew home a week later and it was an absolute nightmare - the worst airport experience of my life, no kidding.  The staff were surly, unpleasant and generally unhelpful, the signs confusing (to say the least), and the lines ridiculously long.  

While waiting in the long security line, I asked one of the airport employees if our TSA pre-check was honored there and got a sharp, "This is Canada, not the United States!" response. Under my breath but loud enough for that unnecessarily rude a-h to hear, I muttered, "Yeah, no kidding..."

Flying out of LAX was smooth, quick and a breeze by comparison.  Both departure flights were very early morning. 7 am and 8 am, and both times we arrived at the airport at least 3 hours in advance.  We had hours to kill at LAX, but barely made the return flight on time.  In fact, the pilot held the flight and took off late because he announced that people were stuck in customs and security lines.  

Toronto is a lovely city and it was wonderful to visit family, but unless Toronto/Pearson gets its act together, next time I visit Toronto I'll bus or train down to Buffalo and fly home from there.


----------



## Jules (Aug 24, 2022)

@StarSong, I believe you flew home just a day or two prior to our first Monday in August long weekend and that made everything worse, obviously including the miserable moods of some staff.  My DD flew on the Wednesday following and said the airport was empty.  (I think that your TSA pass applies both directions, but I won’t swear to that.)


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I started using the grocery delivery service a while back because of covid and then got fed up with their idiotic substitutions when they were out of something or couldn't find something, so I started going to the store again. But then I decided to give home delivery another try. It sure saves a lot of time and hassle.
> 
> One thing they would screw up was tomatoes. On the website, they have tomatoes on the vine, which consist  of five tomatoes on a vine. So I ordered one, expecting to get five tomatoes, but they only brought me one tomato. Great.
> 
> ...


you'll get it figured out.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 24, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I started using the grocery delivery service a while back because of covid and then got fed up with their idiotic substitutions when they were out of something or couldn't find something, so I started going to the store again. But then I decided to give home delivery another try. It sure saves a lot of time and hassle.
> 
> One thing they would screw up was tomatoes. On the website, they have tomatoes on the vine, which consist  of five tomatoes on a vine. So I ordered one, expecting to get five tomatoes, but they only brought me one tomato. Great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blessed (Aug 24, 2022)

First, file a complaint with the store, give them the infomation you gave us.  I bet they will credit you.  If they don't want to pick them up, which they won't, share with your neighbors, donate to a food bank or church that feeds the needy.  Last resort, chop them up and put in zip lock bags to be added to recipes, like chili, soups or pasta sauces or casseroles.  Freeze them in one or two cup potions and you will be able to pull just what you need for what you are cooking.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> One thing they would screw up was tomatoes. On the website, they have tomatoes on the vine, which consist of five tomatoes on a vine. So I ordered one, expecting to get five tomatoes, but they only brought me one tomato. Great.
> 
> So yesterday I placed another order but ordered five tomatoes instead of one, expecting to get five. Yep, they brought me 25.


Your grocery store sells tomatoes by the piece, rather than the pound?  How very odd.  Other than convenience stores like 7-11, I haven't seen retailers sell tomatoes by the piece in many decades.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Your grocery store sells tomatoes by the piece, rather than the pound?  How very odd.  Other than convenience stores like 7-11, I haven't seen retailers sell tomatoes by the piece in many decades.


That's right. I think someone was confused.


----------



## chic (Aug 31, 2022)

People leaving packages on their porches for 24-36 hours. After 2 and a half years my next door neighbor still does this.


----------



## Jeni (Aug 31, 2022)

I will agree with other posters here that some changes may not be that bad  ( if you use some services) ..... and things are still changing slowly in some cases back to before .. 
example my son had a vet appointment for dog to get shot they used to during Covid do curbside out to the car .......  the vet quit doing that...... so son was ill ( something else) and asked me to take dog to appointment because........ far too many  people .......IMO treat even an allergy like you are trying to sicken others...
 I recently have had something that should NOT have been a problem .... blamed on Covid..... an ALL around multi-purpose excuse i guess.

I had a doctor appointment 9 months ago............ the check in process they did not do the normal ..... never even asked about insurance card make sure was on file etc apparently.  i was not feeling well so i did not think about it......
 NOW ( 9 months later)   they send me a snotty letter about you need to contact us ASAP about your bill..... 
I called and frankly asked how is it they are just getting around to billing 9 months later?    No one had the courtesy to answer that .....changed the subject each time i asked...
i read them the info from the _*card in my hand*_ and they kept interrupting telling me that must be incorrect as they were not used to seeing this or that .......... very rude......... told me i may be charged a late charge on a bill they never sent out ....... even if they billed directly to me in a month i could have resolved this in first of the year.... 
Evidently lost many experienced  billers with  covid mandates or those "working" from home were not exactly working .........so now they are digging through a year worth of billing issues.......This was told to me by the supervisor i had to ask to speak to........


----------



## win231 (Sep 1, 2022)

Things that Covid changed?
Corruption
Dishonesty
Patient harm by medical professionals.

Last year, I started having a toothache & my regular dentist _who I had been seeing & trusting for several years _diagnosed _"Severe decay under ALL my crowns"_ (all 30 of them). He recommended extracting all my teeth & having complete upper & lower implants - *12 month procedure & $40,000.00.*  And during the exam, his wife/receptionist came into the room & chimed in, & added, _"We really have to do it; your health is at stake, especially since you have diabetes."_
A second - opinion dentist diagnosed _*ONE*_ infected tooth that needed a root canal, extracting the one next to it, & a bridge, which I just had completed - *$4,700.00.*
My first dentist was willing to risk my health & put me through 12 months of unnecessary invasive surgery to make up what he lost during the months when everything was closed due to Covid.

And some people wonder why I don't automatically & robotically trust everything a doctor says.............


----------

